

Show HN: Merlot 2015 GitHub Pages template - hlfcoding
https://github.com/hlfcoding/merlot
A fork of the original Merlot template.
======
hlfcoding
See [http://hlfcoding.github.io/hlf-jquery](http://hlfcoding.github.io/hlf-
jquery) for an example of the template in action.

